# 1 inch spinner target slinging with the Goliath frame



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Doing some 1 inch spinner target slinging with my new Goliath frame.








Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting Matt!
I need a spinning target like yours...


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Nice shooting Matt!
> I need a spinning target like yours...


I make them out of old leather I harvested off one of our old couches. It works very good and lasts quite a while before any wear. If we ever do a trade my freind I shall make you a few different sizes.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting Matt!
> ...


A trade would be nice!
But I'm not great SS maker like you and your bro.
Usually you shoot TTF, do you want to try a Grifo OTT Top Slot?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


I always value the effort any builder puts into there work. A griffo OTT top slot would be nice. Or if some how you could make the griffo TTF :naughty: That would be stellar as I am a full TTF addict. I know you sling both OTT and TTF. Would you like to try TTF Pitbull frame. ? I am sure I can modify one to be the first OTT one if that is what you prefer. Or if you do not like the hook and thumb grip thats is what the pitbull frame is best for. I have the shooting the S**t style hammer grip/choke frame I make, and the Razors edge which is choke grip so I have all styles covered. For which ever you prefer.

Personal Message me what you prefer and we can set up all the other info and stuff to my freind.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Been liking that new shooter! Looks like it shoots as good as it looks! Enjoyed watching!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting, Matt. I will be embarrassed to shoot with you now!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Been liking that new shooter! Looks like it shoots as good as it looks! Enjoyed watching!


Oh it does my freind



Charles said:


> Very nice shooting, Matt. I will be embarrassed to shoot with you now!!! :rofl:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Well you shouldn't be my freind. You taught me most of the fundamentals I use to achieve the high level of shooting. Including the way I grip my slingshot (love the hook and thumb grip). I just use the old fashioned method you instilled into me of getting better and practice,practice,practice.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice shooting  :target:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

E.G. said:


> Very nice shooting  :target:


Glad you liked it E.G :thumbsup:.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice shooting there 

I just picked up a bunch of scrap leather, any particular methods to your spinners?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is a quick video I made as it is easier to explain things on video then in text. 




Hope this helps a bit. Have fun with them there are a great target that lasts quite a long time.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Awesome, can't wait to watch this 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

ccolapietro said:


> Awesome, can't wait to watch this
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


 I hope this helps you out a bit.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If you don't have old shoes to use the soles or leather, try truck tire inner tube rubber for spinners. I use it exclusively in various diameters. It has 9 lives...lasts and lasts. In fact I have yet to bust up one in almost a year of using three of them. If you use lead ammo it won't deform the ammo either. For spinners, also I used old shoes' soles and heels cut with my band saw as well as the leather from them that was too thick for pouches.

I've got to take a pic of this, I cut out rabbit and squirrel silhouette spinner targets real size and half real size for 15m range, from truck innertube. Car innertube was too thin and busted up in time...truck tubes are twice as thick...free from a tire changing place I use. These are really fun to shoot. Since we have no real rabbits (an Andes half size version that's fast and wary) and no squirrels these targets provide a pseudo hunting experience.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> If you don't have old shoes to use the soles or leather, try truck tire inner tube rubber for spinners. I use it exclusively in various diameters. It has 9 lives...lasts and lasts. In fact I have yet to bust up one in almost a year of using three of them. If you use lead ammo it won't deform the ammo either. For spinners, also I used old shoes' soles and heels cut with my band saw as well as the leather from them that was too thick for pouches.
> 
> I've got to take a pic of this, I cut out rabbit and squirrel silhouette spinner targets real size and half real size for 15m range, from truck innertube. Car innertube was too thin and busted up in time...truck tubes are twice as thick...free from a tire changing place I use. These are really fun to shoot. Since we have no real rabbits (an Andes half size version that's fast and wary) and no squirrels these targets provide a pseudo hunting experience.


That is a great idea Chuck. I need to get some rubber or make larger leather targets for hunting practice. I find though the smaller targets I practice with makes the bigger stuff a cake walk. So I have been trying to get my targets fairly small for regular slinging just to keep my eyes/ slinging sharp as a razor.

I would love to see a pic if you could snap one for us chuck.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> Here is a quick video I made as it is easier to explain things on video then in text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly how I imagined  going for some double layer spinners  Thank you.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, I made 4 -

2 @ 3/4" & 2 @ 1 1/4

They're ugly. Tried different stitching methods and ended up using the leather with the pretty side in as it'll spin more freely.

Can't wait to throw some steel at them 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

ccolapietro said:


> Well, I made 4 -
> 
> 2 @ 3/4" & 2 @ 1 1/4
> 
> ...


Awesome man hope you have fun with them they are great low maintenance targets that last.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great shooting! that leather spinner looks a great target! And your video looks sharp and clear! what camera are you using?

Cheers!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

BAT said:


> Great shooting! that leather spinner looks a great target! And your video looks sharp and clear! what camera are you using?
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you Bat. I am using a cannon T4i. I bought it a few years ago, and it still amazes me how good of quality pics and film it takes. It came as a bundle and had a really nice video taking lens with it so I couldn't resit.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------

